# Very strange thing happened yesterday



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

After calling for 20 minutes (with rabbit in distress)I heard a number of Coyote's barking at me. From up wind. 

I was using a Primos Power Dogg with rabbit in distress. I have video,and you can hear the rabbit in distress playing. You can also hear a Coyote barking.

It was the strangest thing !! This went on for over a 10 minute period,,on and off ,from a area I could not see about 100 yards upwind. I finally remembered I had my camera in my pocket and pulled it out to get the following footage!!
I looked very hard to see any movement before the camera came out. I was holding camera at my side to get this. The sound was much louder than what the camera shows.You can hear the rabbit in distress playing the whole time.
Before the camera,,,I heard more than one Coyote barking and they were moving through the woods.(sound was coming from different areas) I recorded just a very small portion of this!!

I never seen anything moving around.And it just stopped. I didnt know what to do!! lol It was odd to say the least!! I really thought somebody was messing with me. But I walked to the area I thought the sound was coming from and found 1 set of coyote tracks. The snow was crusty so it was hard to find tracks. But a few places still had some powder snow.

I wish now I would have pulled my camera out sooner. This is a small snippet of what happened.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

That's the booger bark, you were busted. He was warning others.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

doggk9 said:


> That's the booger bark, you were busted. He was warning others.


That is probably correct. I had my back to the tree in video at the start. And I was watching downwind.(other direction) I heard something walking through the snow,,, before the barking. It was from behind me but I could not find it.
A Coyote could have possibly walked right up on me and I didnt know it.
I slack sometimes on the upwind area,,,and this is not the first time I got busted from a up wind coyote. You cant watch it all.


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

doggk9 said:


> That's the booger bark, you were busted. He was warning others.


Yup, it was warning all the others that there was danger there.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

It happens and whenever you think you have them figured out they'll do something else off the wall. That's the challenge that comes with hunting a hunter.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

At the time I didnt know what was going on,,other than something I had never seen before. I have been busted before,,but they never stuck around to yell at me.lol
I wish now I would played the "coyote in distress" on the caller. Just to see what they would do. 

I was surprised for how close they were and I could not see them,,at all,,ever!!! Not one flash of movement.
Had I just had a glimpse of them I could have taken one out!! Easily up to 150 yrds,,,200 yrds, if I had a second to aim. But they were 100 yrds or so. IMO. 
There was some large trees down in that area that I could not see through.

Ill know better if it ever happens again.


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

They knew you couldn't see them, that's why they were, where they were.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

At one time during all of this,,I was thinking they thought there was a coyote in their area,,,and it killed a rabbit. And they were telling it to go away!! I was using Coyote juice and coyote urine. But they were up wind,,so not sure if that made any difference.
But then,,again,,I also thought ,for a second,that someone (human)was messing with me!! There was more than one ,at one point ,yelling and barking.And making allot of noise!!!
It makes more sense now than it did when it was happening!! Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Chrome Hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't feel to bad just had the same thing happen to me Saturday night. Definitely a frustrating experience.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

Chrome Hunter said:


> Don't feel to bad just had the same thing happen to me Saturday night. Definitely a frustrating experience.


 Yes I agree. This is the first time I have seen this happen,,for me anyhow.
And,as this was happening,,,and I was standing behind that tree,,lol. I didnt know what to do. You know its desperate situation when the answer is,, to pull out the camera!!! Just so you can look back later and know you were not imagining things!!
I have to say again,,,,the camera picks up the sound,,,but it was LOUD in this calm woods. Louder than what the video shows.


----------

